# My one night stand with a Chinese Prince



## niu20008 (Aug 17, 2008)

Life is full of miracles, sometimes something amazing will happen to you. Today, Iâ€™d like to share one of my amazing exerience with you.

One day, I started up my computer and surfing the net just like before.I accidentally clicked a link.

So I just registered an account from that websiteand placed an order. I think most people had this kind of experence maybe. But the things hapened mabe not everyone.

After I placed that oder, I contact their on-line service just for fun.

â€œMay I help you?â€

â€œYesâ€

â€œDo you have any queations about our website?â€

â€œYes,may I have your name please?â€

â€œYes, my name is WangLeiâ€

I was very suprise when I see this name.

â€œYou are not American?â€

â€œI am from China.â€

â€œReally? I supposed you were from American.

â€œWe are an Chinese company;but we do business all over the world ,and most

of our customers are from American and Canadaâ€

We chat a lot that day. From that talking, I Know he is a Chinese boy just

guaduate from college, and he is very interesting in American . We exchanged

our MSN address that day.After that we often contact each other through the

internet.Envertually, we became very good friends.

One day after we know each other for about one month, he asked meâ€ why donâ€™t

you come to China? So we can meet each other.

I never been to China before, and I even never think of it.But I just decided to

go without any special reasons. And we make an appointment to meet at Beijing.

When the first time I met him in airport. I was totally shocked. He was so handsome, just like Prince Charming; I promise he is the most handsome. man I ever met. But through this talking, he appears more modern than I expected. He told me he is mixed blood people the frist time.His mother is from Russia. And his father is one of China's richest people who do coal business.

I really had a great time with him in Beijing. He has so many houses and B-Bugatti,Porsche.He said

that he worked at the company only for prove that he can go without his father.

He tooke me to many famous sights of Beijing,such as the Great Wall and the Forbidden City.

After one dayâ€™s tourism,both of us were very tired. We went to the room we booked before in a hotel. Where I have prepared a Candlelight Dinner.During the dinner, He canâ€™t help stareing at her eyes.

He said to meâ€œI will remember this night during my whole life to meet you.You are the most beautiful girl I ever met.â€ I was moved by his words, and to be honest, I really loved him at that moment. And I couldnâ€™t help to kiss him, That night, we made love in that quiet and beautiful hotel in the suburb of Beijng.

No cheating,without responsibility. It has become one of the happiest memories in my life.

At the airport where I was leaving to USA, He presented me a diamond necklace. I am keeping it and will keep it forever.

After that for some reason, we never get in touch with each other again. But I will never forget him, and I still have a kind of special feelings about China.

This is my experience and my story.


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 17, 2008)

Interesting! You do realize you posted this in the "home related" forum, right?


----------



## banapple (Aug 17, 2008)

I think this is a troll...

I'm having a hard time believing this...and I'm chinese too lol and the grammar did not help at all.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 17, 2008)

aww that's cute.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 17, 2008)

fictional?


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice story but it sounds quite hard to believe!


----------



## Darla (Aug 17, 2008)

the Aland Islands are an autonomous island between Finland and Sweden. how random a place to come from ! here is the Wikipedia entry

nice story kind of reads like a fairy tale. and yes i would fly half way round the world to meet someone

&lt;drink up dreamers, you're running dry!&gt;


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, that happened to my friend Megan, do you thnk he does this to a lot of girls?


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 17, 2008)

OK Am I the only one that wants to hear the details of the night together?


----------



## daer0n (Aug 18, 2008)

Haha, this is fictional everyone!

this person wont come back to tell the whole story cause there is no such thing LOL.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, this is fictional everyone!this person wont come back to tell the whole story cause there is no such thing LOL.

Yes I'm afraid I don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Karren (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah... hasn't returned my PM so I think that's the end of this storie...

Adba Adba Adba... That's All Folks!!


----------



## niu20008 (Aug 18, 2008)

hi, I am back. Which part ,I fogoten to tell you?


----------

